
Sleep from San Francisco to Los Angeles - Danilka
http://www.sleepbus.co
======
pfista
This is awesome. I really think that transportation will revolve around our
sleep schedules in the future. Certain self-driving cars will be designed
specifically for long rides that will take place overnight. That and an office
on wheels sort of thing.

------
niij
Sleep times are inconsistent. One place Says 8:30, another says 10:30. Data at
the beginning of the webpage is repetitive (locations listed 3 paragraphs in a
row)

~~~
Danilka
Sleep time is 8:30 by default. You can stay and sleep TILL 10:30 in the
morning.

------
ylhert
Awesome! Id love to see some more pictures and info about the team though. I'm
an early adopter but this is a little too vapor wary right now

------
cylinder
Great idea. But only one photo leads me to believe this is an MVP and you
don't actually own the bus yet. Curious to see how it goes.

------
teh_klev
MegaBus in the UK have been running an overnight sleeper bus service with
bunks between Scotland and London for good while now:

[http://www.megabusgold.com/Customer-Service/Reserve-your-
Bun...](http://www.megabusgold.com/Customer-Service/Reserve-your-Bunk/)

~~~
danieltiIlett
But they don't have Premium Casper Sheets

